
Unique Productivity Hacks to Try Out Today - joeyespo
https://30hourjobs.com/blog/8-unique-productivity-hacks-to-try-out-today/
======
gschier
Number 8 would be the first bullet on my list. Realizing that I could just go
outside and take a walk (or a run) instead of trying to think at my desk had a
huge impact. It feel like non-work in a way.

